# Soft rock as fertilizer?



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

My neighbor was telling about a friend of his in Mo. who is now using "soft rock" on his pastures and grass hay fields. Claims extraordinary yields. Cattle fattening without corn, etc.

Little research I've done indicates soft rock is high in phosphorous and claims high micro-nutrients.

Anybody ever use soft rock? How much? How did it work? Costs?

Thanks

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ain't never even heard of it Ralph.....I wish my brother woulda had one when we was having "rock wars" as a kid....he was purty good, could peg you from great distances....

Could you educate the ignorant? Sounds like snake oil in a plastic bottle


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Custom spreader around here would add it to the lime. IIRC about $68 per acre for the blend.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

When they say soft rock are they saying gypsum? Yes gypsum is used here some for a few things. Not as a fertilizer replacement though.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

http://fertilizerbrokerage.com/soft-rock-phosphate.html

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Vol said:


> http://fertilizerbrokerage.com/soft-rock-phosphate.html
> 
> Regards, Mike


I read this blurb before I posted.

Kinda got me wondering when I read "there's a certain electromagnetic energy or field with soft rock phosphate". Usually I get the snake-oil response when I read "electromagnetic energy" in any advertising.

Sounds like just a fine phosphate, but the "trace minerals" intrigued me.

Ralph


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Soft Rock is usually what you hear on the easy listening FM radio stations.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I use gypsum but I still use fertilizer grass likes calcium.
I actually use rock dust which is half lime half gypsum.works good for me and it's not very expensive.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah electromagnetic energy bs sales pitch. So it's just a phosphate fertilizer with some rock dust. I'm guessing like any good snake oil it's very expensive and was given away free to people near the source until they didn't want it anymore.

I'd be very skeptical. There is a emulsified fish guts fertilizer pitched around here as we are near some fish processing plant. Tests out very poorly but boys do they ever charge a lot for it.



rjmoses said:


> I read this blurb before I posted.
> 
> Kinda got me wondering when I read "there's a certain electromagnetic energy or field with soft rock phosphate". Usually I get the snake-oil response when I read "electromagnetic energy" in any advertising.
> 
> ...


----------



## Three44s (May 21, 2016)

Tell them you will trade some "soft cash" for their " soft rock" ........ no hard cash ....lol!

Three 44s


----------

